# Stitch Era Universal Error#



## runtotorun121 (May 22, 2012)

Hi,
I am new to SEU and have a limited tech skill set, but I have figured out some things on my own so far. 

That being said, I had someone send me a data file that I opened with an old CorelDraw/AI program. I have Corel Draw 7, which works for what I need, but when I tried to open a Corel or AI file in SEU I received an error message that said "no compatible version" of CorelDraw or AI were found. I assume that is because SEU is not supporting the older versions?

So then I tried a work around. I saved as EMF, but couldn't open that in SEU either. I finally save the file as a JPEG, but when I click on the auto-digitizing choice (I thought I should see how close it got) I receive this error message: "The image is not adequate. Please, modify it and try again. [Ref: 80040202]".

I am wondering what SEU is suggesting I do. Modify what? I am not sure what is the problem or why is is "not adequate."

Any ideas? Both of the images are images a club wants to use for fundraising and personal enjoyment, and making them happy would mean some good business for me. I am uncertain whether or not the issue is my lack of knowledge and a professional digitizer could do this with no problem, or whether these are images that might not work. 

I think they are looking at anything from 1" to 2-3" designs. I can't seem to attach a copy of the files just in case you have thoughts on this, but I will do if I can figure it out.


Thank you in advance for your time and reply,
Kristie


----------



## catalinabrat (Oct 20, 2012)

I downloaded Stitch Era Universal, with disabling the antivirus and firewall, got it registered, and every time I open the program, no matter what button I click on I get the message "Era Universal has stopped working" A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available" -- then the program closes. I uninstalled it and reinstalled it, but it still does that. Any thoughts on this?? Frustrating.

Vanessa


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Vanessa,
Tell me a little about your system. What OS, what ant-virus?

With Some AV software you will need to give specific permission for SEU to opperate. There may be some help on the users group to show you how, or you could try to contact your dealer.


----------



## catalinabrat (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, I have Windows 7, and I just found out that it's doing a runtime error 217. I have Nortons Anti Virus and I even cleaned out the registry. I saw that this program had some missing DLLs. I deleted this program and reinstalled it twice and it still has the Missing DLLs...I tried to join the yahoo group on the software but I'm still waiting to be approved. I'm now trying to see about getting this 217 error fixer. I think that's the problem. Ugh. Pain in the neck.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

catalinabrat said:


> Well, I have Windows 7, and I just found out that it's doing a runtime error 217. I have Nortons Anti Virus and I even cleaned out the registry. I saw that this program had some missing DLLs. I deleted this program and reinstalled it twice and it still has the Missing DLLs...I tried to join the yahoo group on the software but I'm still waiting to be approved. I'm now trying to see about getting this 217 error fixer. I think that's the problem. Ugh. Pain in the neck.


Check the quarantine in Norton. It's possible that some of the DLLs are in there. If so, you can restore them (any file in the quarantine that has a Sierra or ERA path). Also make sure that Norton is fully up to date, Then let it (NORTON) Know that files in the Sierra and ERA directories are "friendly" and in the exceptions list. I believe if you go to mysierrasoftware.com and/or embroideryABC.com there may be some more specific instructions for different AV software.


----------



## catalinabrat (Oct 20, 2012)

So happy. I deleted what I had on my PC and I downloaded the software from another website and it worked. Apparently the sewinspirational.net may have a bug in their download. So everything is working. Now I'm just going to work up to figuring out the software and get ready to embroider. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

catalinabrat said:


> So happy. I deleted what I had on my PC and I downloaded the software from another website and it worked. Apparently the sewinspirational.net may have a bug in their download. So everything is working. Now I'm just going to work up to figuring out the software and get ready to embroider. Thanks for your help!!


Did you ever get your confirmation to the user group?


----------



## catalinabrat (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, I finally got my confirmation from the user group. It took a long time, but it finally came though. Thank you for asking.


----------

